# Nigeria: redefining the term 'Exotic Pets'



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I try to abstain from just straight linking to threads in other forums, but i thought the sheer magnitude of this situation called for it.

if you cant see the pics, scroll down the thread i uploaded them

original thread
http://grimreefers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=313


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

pet baboon eh?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

links not working
it goes to grim reefers and says error


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

error


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: somebody posted these a couple of weeks ago in the lounge
those are some crazy people 
man they have clubs for those dam hyena's


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

death in #'s i didnt know you were a bitch


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I wonder how many of those jackasses lose a leg each year when the hyena turns on them.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

WTF. those people are just idiots...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Horrible. I guess hyenas make crummy pets because they're all carrying around clubs and one of the hyenas has its mouth tied shut.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Morons with control issues,

probley molested or abused when they were young
now trying to prove Daddy or mommy does not control them anymore by abusing
and fantisizing that they can control Nature since they have no other outlet of
control issues in their lives.

Sound familiar?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

They look cool and all but i definitely wouldnt keep one. Those things have some of the strongest jaws of any mammal I saw one bite through a giraffe leg bone on discovery. Maybe if there was a dwarf chihuahua sized version


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think this made me think of something you guys didn't consider.
Have you heard of the increase in bizzare diseases (like SARS and a new Indonesian virus from pigs/fruitbats)? These things are sprouting up because of human contact with wild mammals (AIDS in Africa).

This kind of behavior could (in a strange, twisted way) lead to new diseases spreading around the world!

Oh yeah, it's stupid machismo behavior/manifested insecurities, etc. too!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> things are sprouting up because of human contact with wild mammals (AIDS in Africa).


Maybe some diseases, but certainly not AIDS. The virus that causes it in humans came from Chimps because we are 98% identical genetic-wise. It cannot be contracted from other animals or given to other animals. There are other forms of the HIV virus, but they stay within the same group of animals. For example, there is a feline version, but it can only affect cats, and so on. There is also a bovine version, but that only afflicts cows.

AIDS in Africa is being spread by ignorance. Many natives believe that having sex with a virgin will cure them. In reality, all it does is perpetuate the virus even further.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

acestro said:


> I think this made me think of something you guys didn't consider.
> Have you heard of the increase in bizzare diseases (like SARS and a new Indonesian virus from pigs/fruitbats)? These things are sprouting up because of human contact with wild mammals (AIDS in Africa).


I've heard that many of the new flu viruses come from Asia because in colder parts of Asia, people bring their animals indoors with them at night. Any truth to this?

I remember reading in the paper last year about people contracting the monkey pox virus from their pet wild-caught praire dogs who caught it from some kind of wild-caught African pouched(?) rat.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Edited: I was giving Dracofish props because of the discounted origin from green monkeys (see below). However, chimps are other animals, and since chimps are found to be a probable origin I have to stand by AIDS being an example (see next post! ).

http://www.aegis.com/news/ap/1988/AP880602.html

And yes, education is horrible and Africa is a very very sad place right now (a shame considering all of the beauty of the dark continent).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think the exact origins are sometimes tough to locate. The pig version (I forgot the name, it was on 60 minutes II) involved pigs getting sick from eating fruit that was partially eaten by infected fruitbats. Some children ate that fruit too. The mortality so far is 40%, far more serious than SARS.

For the AIDS situation, I have to double back and disagree with you Dracofish. If it came from chimps, that is a virus coming from a wild animal (regardless of how genetically similar we are (genetic similarity is a whole 'nother issue I have issues with...how much of that genetic similarity actually codes for proteins...). 
Here is a link;

http://www.cnn.com/HEALTH/9901/31/aids.origin/


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Once again, the dreaded acestro triple-post (kinda like a double lutz but not really);

The point is, we disturb and infringe on natural areas and the natural areas are starting to bite back (albeit unintentionally).

One of several reasons why I would NEVER want a primate (or wild mammal in general, actually! ) for a pet.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Morons with control issues,


 lol always a nice way to begin


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Look at Acestro post whoring like sweet lu.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> For the AIDS situation, I have to double back and disagree with you Dracofish.


But my point still stands that you can't catch AIDS from a horse, chicken, duck, cow, giraffe, etc...and they can't catch it from you. There are different strains of aquired immuno deficiency syndrome for different species. Feline AIDS is a very common problem among cats...their owners have nothing to worry about.

The strain(s) that affect(s) humans came from primates...whether it be a green monkey or chimp. We are primates...that's why it works. So, yes, I can agree with you that if humans never made contact with wild primates, then they wouldn't have contracted AIDS. But, it's wrong to say that AIDS came about from making contact with other wild animals.

You also say that you don't agree with owning wild animals for pets. Well, if dogs, cats, horses, etc. were never domesticated (ancient peoples taking them in as pets or workers) in the first place, they would still be wild!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

dracofish said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > For the AIDS situation, I have to double back and disagree with you Dracofish.
> ...


You have a good point except it leaves out one variable:

MUTATION, viruses have a very high mutation rate and they evolve
quickly. Being in close contact with another species my very well spark them
to switch hosts or to change carrier hosts.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

?


> But, it's wrong to say that AIDS came about from making contact with other wild animals.


If monkeys/apes aren't wild animals, then you are correct!











> Well, if dogs, cats, horses, etc. were never domesticated (ancient peoples taking them in as pets or workers) in the first place, they would still be wild!


Brings up an interesting point. Usually these things function in the way many parasites do, there are multiple wild hosts. The less "wild" your animal (Wild is really being used loosely in this thread) the less likely you will contact animals/plants carrying the virus. It is still possible for domesticated animals (pigs in Malaysia) to be part of the problem.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> ?
> 
> 
> > But, it's wrong to say that AIDS came about from making contact with other wild animals.
> ...


 You didn't quote the entire statement. It makes more sense like this:

_So, yes, I can agree with you that if humans never made contact with wild primates, then they wouldn't have contracted AIDS. But, it's wrong to say that AIDS came about from making contact with other wild animals. _

Maybe I read into it, but you made it sound like AIDS was being spread by making contact with any given wild animal, even those idiots walking Hyenas on chains. So, it is wrong to say that AIDS is being spread in such ways. It's only spread through primates, which is what I said.


----------

